# Crappie Rod Question



## Snyd

Looking to purchase a new crappie rod this winter and wondered if anyone had any suggestions. There are a lot out there on the market and just thought I would see what others have and if they would buy another one. The rod will mainly be used for casting and jigging.
Thanks!


----------



## Intimidator

Snyd
It all depends on what you want it for and HOW you fish!
I fish for BIG Crappie and throw swimbaits, I use jigheads from 1/16th to 1/4 oz, use braid, and where I fish I may catch a Huge Crappie, or a Bass, or a Walleye. I fish around rocks ALOT and also COVER and STRUCTURE....so I need something STRONG (for BIG FISH and pulling lures free) and SENSITIVE (to detect slight bites, etc). I like a FAST tip and smooth hardened guides, to work with the braid I use. I also need a 2 piece pole to fit in my Camaro and a length that helps with casting for my shore fishing!
I use a 6'6", MH, ABU Garcia, 2pc Rod, and it covers all of my needs!


----------



## Snyd

Intimidator - Thanks for the info - This rod will mostly be used for Jigging cover and docks. I am looking for a 2 pc something in the 8 to 9 ft range.
I was thinking about the Bucks Ultimate or s Sam Heaton SS.


----------



## sherman51

i would recommend the eagle claw feather light rod. it comes in a 9 ft version that should work great for you. i have about 4 of these in a 6'6" that i have used for many years. i have caught everything on my 6'6" rods from crappie to a 14 lb gar i caught trolling down on dale hollow. i used them for years while drift fishing the western basin on erie. i caught many 6 + lb eyes and never had a problem. and they are a hoot to catch crappie on.
sherman


----------



## Snyd

sherman51 - Thanks for the info - I will check out the eagle claw rod and let you know what I think.


----------



## turkeyt

Just a thought? Pick you up a cheaper 3 or 4 piece 6 or 7 weight fly rod and put a closed face reel on it. Also check on noodle rods. Fly rod would be a blast and easy to pack. I have 4 piece 9ft. StCroix Triumph that was around 50 to 60 bucks.


----------



## Snyd

Just looked at a 9ft rod at Dicks - It was a field/Stream Tech Spec I believe. Does anyone have one of these? If so, do you like it?


----------



## 9Left

i bought an 8 foot crappie rod from Bass PRO..its made by B n ' M...i have two of them now...very good rods..limber enough to feel a light crappie bite but ehough backbone to land a 5lb channel cat also...its called the "crappie pole"


----------



## AEFISHING

The new Crappie Maxx poles at BP look awesome and are very light.


----------



## crappiedude

AEFISHING said:


> The new Crappie Maxx poles at BP look awesome and are very light.


I really like the 6'-6" light action. Nice rods.


----------



## Snyd

Fishlandr75 - Yeah - I have two 10 ft BNM rods and they are awesome. I am looking for something in the 9ft range because of a couple places i Fish. A couple of the places I fish in the boat has an overhead over some docks. Sitting the hook on the 10ft makes it tricky. The 9ft rod in these places would make it a lot easier to set the hook but still be back far enought not to scare the fish.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

how are you going to cast with a 9' rod?


this is what i swear by
Team Diawa VIP Smallmouth 6'3", 6'9", 7'3" Medium Action 1 piece
Still really flimsy for being Medium action...zings a swimbait, slow roll a twister, lift a vibee or fish a slip bobber. 

http://www.daiwa.com/rod/detail.aspx?id=254

or the BNM Crappie Wizards
7.5' 2 piece for pitching floats.

http://www.bnmpoles.com/p-149-im7-graphite-all-purpose-crappie-wizard.aspx


----------



## t.stuller

I have 2 Bucks jiggin poles. A 8' and 12', both with Okuma reals. The 8' cast alot better, but the 12' is deadly for wading up to brush piles and dipping right down in the middle. I've used it out of boats too for dropping down in. Both are med ium/light action. I love them, but only for crappie and panfish.
.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

i just found another rod that may be a good fit. 

WHIPr rods

http://www.anglersmart.com/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=248


----------



## VitalShot

I cast with a 8' Wally Marshall BPS IM8 rod. This is a great rod for casting jigs. Super feel and great backbone with a soft tip. That's important. I only use chartreuse line. I have caught a lot more fish with the line as it is easier to read the line on pickups that you can't feel. I am not sure if you can get these anymore but a great rod. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd

Vitalshot - I ended up with the Walley Marshall 8ft rod - This rod is awesome!


----------



## toy boater

Don't mean to hijack but what length crappie rod would you guys recommend for a kayak fisherman?


----------



## ying6

Snyd,
I purchased an Ozark from Cabelas last month. 10ft. absolutely awesome rod.. the feel is fantastic. I know they have a couple more and it works great for the type of fishing I do for crappie.


----------



## sherman51

before you go out and buy anything i think you should atleast check out the eagle claw feather light rods. they come in lengths from either 5.6 or 6.0 all the way up to a 9 ft,er. i have used the 2 of the ones i have for the last 30 yrs and i bought 2 more a few yrs ago. they are very sensitive but they last forever. and a good size crappie will put one heck of a bend in your rod.
sherman


----------

